# Any reason not to buy an Obsession Lethal Force?



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

Not much negative talk about them.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

I have seen a ton of great things about the Obsession bows. They are supposed to be VERY good. The only reason i would say negative is there are not many of them out there so if say you want to swap to a different cam, different limbs, you have about a 1% chance of finding used parts and would have to get everything new from the dealer. Otherwise, tuning advice and experiance with different setups is hard to find as well. I bet they are some sweet shooting bows from what i hear!


----------



## GatorBSK (May 18, 2009)

Can't think of a single reason not to! They are the best bows I have ever shot. As far as parts go, they have a lifetime transferable warranty and great customer service. I have heard of them swapping out mods with people for draw length changes, etc. I own a Lethal Force and shot a guys new Sniper XS today, don't think you can possibly go wrong with these bows.


----------



## bawls (Jan 29, 2011)

Shim issues, below ibo speeds out of the box, kolorfusion limbs are a very tight fit in the limb pockets and have problems making poundage, not the same smooth draw that they had at the ata, and unless you got one of the special run bows that I'm not allowed to say on at they come with junk strings. 

Other than that, the obsession bows are great. If you want one I can put you in touch with a dealer that has great prices.


----------



## bawls (Jan 29, 2011)

The addiction and sniper are the quietest bows on the market IMO.


----------



## Obsessed_Archer (Sep 10, 2012)

bawls said:


> The addiction and sniper are the quietest bows on the market IMO.


You know what I thought about what my needs are and I think the Sniper XS might actually be more my style. Short, Quiet, Fast...


----------



## BowhunterCliffy (Feb 19, 2007)

bawls said:


> Shim issues, below ibo speeds out of the box, kolorfusion limbs are a very tight fit in the limb pockets and have problems making poundage, not the same smooth draw that they had at the ata, and unless you got one of the special run bows that I'm not allowed to say on at they come with junk strings.
> 
> Other than that, the obsession bows are great. If you want one I can put you in touch with a dealer that has great prices.


Mine has zero problems making poundage, strings are great and I have over a thousand shots on mine, my draw is butter smooth, and mine has no problem hitting 340 ibo.
So I have to disagree with this post. This bow is definitely the nicest bow I have ever shot. I did shim my cams but obsession will send you a shim kit for free.


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 1, 2004)

bawls said:


> Shim issues, below ibo speeds out of the box, kolorfusion limbs are a very tight fit in the limb pockets and have problems making poundage, not the same smooth draw that they had at the ata, and unless you got one of the special run bows that I'm not allowed to say on at they come with junk strings.
> 
> Other than that, the obsession bows are great. If you want one I can put you in touch with a dealer that has great prices.


I've got to disagree with this one as well. All the Obsession bows are now shimmed with a .160 and a .220 shim. I haven't seen any Obsession Bow not make poundage and if it didn't, it was because the strings were changed. The bows at the ATA were set on 60 and 61 lbs. The draws are the same as the production bows when they are set on that poundage. All bows come with American's Best strings and if you say their junk, then that is what you say. Most production bows have hit their IBO speeds, some have come up a little short. That happens with every bow company.


----------



## bawls (Jan 29, 2011)

The draw isn't the same. There is a definite hump at the back of the draw cycle that was causes when the mod was changed before production. A lot of them are not maxing out without The cables being twisted way up to get the poundage to where it should be. I have been there for the entire process of everyone trying to figure out why the bows aren't doing what they should. If you are on the other site you will see a lot of these problems. The company still reeks of Kevin strother. The kolor fusion bows seem to have serious problems hitting even the lowered ibo and the correct poundage which is thought to be due to the thicker Camo on the limbs causing them to need more Deflection. Then there is the issue of the "birth certificates" coming in stating the specs that the bow hit at the factory and them being off by as much as 5lbs an 15 fps. Don't get me wrong. They shoot great but there are a lot of better options for the money. That being said. The ***** editions are much more solid with strings from John or Jeremy because the string and cable lengths are actually right and not the junk that comes on the factory bows. I've got a very good friend who is a dealer if anyone wants one. He can barely give them away.


----------



## Obsessed_Archer (Sep 10, 2012)

bawls said:


> The draw isn't the same. There is a definite hump at the back of the draw cycle that was causes when the mod was changed before production. A lot of them are not maxing out without The cables being twisted way up to get the poundage to where it should be. I have been there for the entire process of everyone trying to figure out why the bows aren't doing what they should. If you are on the other site you will see a lot of these problems. The company still reeks of Kevin strother. The kolor fusion bows seem to have serious problems hitting even the lowered ibo and the correct poundage which is thought to be due to the thicker Camo on the limbs causing them to need more Deflection. Then there is the issue of the "birth certificates" coming in stating the specs that the bow hit at the factory and them being off by as much as 5lbs an 15 fps. Don't get me wrong. They shoot great but there are a lot of better options for the money. That being said. The ***** editions are much more solid with strings from John or Jeremy because the string and cable lengths are actually right and not the junk that comes on the factory bows. I've got a very good friend who is a dealer if anyone wants one. He can barely give them away.


First you said Obsession Bows are great then you say your "dealer friend" can barely give them away? Hmmm...


----------



## GatorBSK (May 18, 2009)

Obsessed_Archer said:


> First you said Obsession Bows are great then you say your "dealer friend" can barely give them away? Hmmm...


The guy (bawls) obviously has an axe to grind. Don't feed the troll!


----------



## Obsessed_Archer (Sep 10, 2012)

GatorBSK said:


> The guy (bawls) obviously has an axe to grind. Don't feed the troll!


Yeah you're right... I am new to the Archery world but I can already tell there are a lot of close minded Archers out here that drink their Brand's Kool-Aid and like to pick apart other Brands. If the strings are junk I'll replace them with better ones whatever... I am buying an Obsession Bow. Seriously what's 800 bucks? I've spent more money on a weekend getaway to the city and all I got out of it was good times and a hangover.


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 1, 2004)

bawls said:


> The draw isn't the same. There is a definite hump at the back of the draw cycle that was causes when the mod was changed before production. A lot of them are not maxing out without The cables being twisted way up to get the poundage to where it should be. I have been there for the entire process of everyone trying to figure out why the bows aren't doing what they should. If you are on the other site you will see a lot of these problems. The company still reeks of Kevin strother. The kolor fusion bows seem to have serious problems hitting even the lowered ibo and the correct poundage which is thought to be due to the thicker Camo on the limbs causing them to need more Deflection. Then there is the issue of the "birth certificates" coming in stating the specs that the bow hit at the factory and them being off by as much as 5lbs an 15 fps. Don't get me wrong. They shoot great but there are a lot of better options for the money. That being said. The ***** editions are much more solid with strings from John or Jeremy because the string and cable lengths are actually right and not the junk that comes on the factory bows. I've got a very good friend who is a dealer if anyone wants one. He can barely give them away.


Since I helped build the factory for Obsession Bows and know the internal workings of the company, I will just say you are not correct. Who is your dealer friend and I'll look up when he ordered and how many he's ordered?


----------



## bawls (Jan 29, 2011)

You are right. I am brand loyal. I owned 6 different brands of bows last year. My buddy sells them for well under 800 which compared to everyone else is giving them away IMO. There are only a couple of people who have gotten them to really hit their ibo and they were on Jeremy's strings when they did. I've been Watching this all unfold since there were Pse shims being used to fix the problems before obsession got that one sorted. I watched as obsession, mike, and Dave all failed miserably to put the a d d I x edition bows in people's hands. Hell, spoilers bow came In with the wrong poundage, color, and a non special edition and then it took 3 different transactions over a couple of weeks to even get the correct parts to Jeremy for him to fix it so it could be sent to Australia. They are a good shooting bow when they are right but if I was going to buy a new bow I wouldn't want to worry about wether or not it was going to be right straight out of the box. 

Not a hater... Just a realist with a lot more insight as to what has been going on behind the scenes than your average customer. Apparently they are better than they have been Since they came out so buy new and have bowonly on speed dial in case something goes wrong as he is the damage control guy for both sites and spends his days trying to make up excuses when people complain about the problems they are having.


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

GatorBSK said:


> Can't think of a single reason not to! They are the best bows I have ever shot. As far as parts go, they have a lifetime transferable warranty and great customer service. I have heard of them swapping out mods with people for draw length changes, etc. I own a Lethal Force and shot a guys new Sniper XS today, don't think you can possibly go wrong with these bows.


My K&K had a lifetime warranty also...didn't do me much good when I needed a new mod since mine cracked and cut my string.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KraQr (Aug 11, 2009)

I think they may be good bows based upon feedback but I ordered mine back in June and its still not here so I just canceled my order and I will wait to see what comes out in 2013. stuff like this always happens for a reason.


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

bawls said:


> The draw isn't the same. There is a definite hump at the back of the draw cycle that was causes when the mod was changed before production. A lot of them are not maxing out without The cables being twisted way up to get the poundage to where it should be. I have been there for the entire process of everyone trying to figure out why the bows aren't doing what they should. If you are on the other site you will see a lot of these problems. The company still reeks of Kevin strother. The kolor fusion bows seem to have serious problems hitting even the lowered ibo and the correct poundage which is thought to be due to the thicker Camo on the limbs causing them to need more Deflection. Then there is the issue of the "birth certificates" coming in stating the specs that the bow hit at the factory and them being off by as much as 5lbs an 15 fps. Don't get me wrong. They shoot great but there are a lot of better options for the money. That being said. The ***** editions are much more solid with strings from John or Jeremy because the string and cable lengths are actually right and not the junk that comes on the factory bows. I've got a very good friend who is a dealer if anyone wants one. He can barely give them away.


This is why I passed. Growing pains and horrendous shipping times/promises. Like the idea but I will let someone else deal with the growing pains.



Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 1, 2004)

bawls said:


> You are right. I am brand loyal. I owned 6 different brands of bows last year. My buddy sells them for well under 800 which compared to everyone else is giving them away IMO. There are only a couple of people who have gotten them to really hit their ibo and they were on Jeremy's strings when they did. I've been Watching this all unfold since there were Pse shims being used to fix the problems before obsession got that one sorted. I watched as obsession, mike, and Dave all failed miserably to put the a d d I x edition bows in people's hands. Hell, spoilers bow came In with the wrong poundage, color, and a non special edition and then it took 3 different transactions over a couple of weeks to even get the correct parts to Jeremy for him to fix it so it could be sent to Australia. They are a good shooting bow when they are right but if I was going to buy a new bow I wouldn't want to worry about wether or not it was going to be right straight out of the box.
> 
> Not a hater... Just a realist with a lot more insight as to what has been going on behind the scenes than your average customer. Apparently they are better than they have been Since they came out so buy new and have bowonly on speed dial in case something goes wrong as he is the damage control guy for both sites and spends his days trying to make up excuses when people complain about the problems they are having.


Why won't you tell me your buddy's name?

Sent from my SCH-R760 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bawls (Jan 29, 2011)

I will say that I honestly believe that they will come out with some really good bows in the future IF they can keep their heads above the water. There have been a lot of lessons learned in the first years of production and have always seemed interested in figuring out what the problems were and trying to fix them. No one seems to come straight into the game with their head completely wrapped around what it takes to make everything line up. Those who have one shooting correctly love them and wouldn't give them up for anything. Beware of buying a used one. I just saw one get traded on the other sight that was a problem bow. (a lot of the problem was who was working on it) but by the time it was lined out the owner was tired of the hassle and ready for something else.


----------



## bawls (Jan 29, 2011)

I won't tell you his name because I feel that your reasons for wanting to know are most likely vindictive as you seem to want to do whatever it takes to shut people up for talking about the problems that are out there. He is a firm believer in the bows so I will afford him the chance to make his own decisions about whether or not he wants to continue to do business with obsession. What is your stance on the whole false birth certificates with inflated numbers and specs being wrong? Or changing things on the bow between when people put their orders in and Recieved their bows? Or was this a non issue as well?


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 1, 2004)

bawls said:


> I will say that I honestly believe that they will come out with some really good bows in the future IF they can keep their heads above the water. There have been a lot of lessons learned in the first years of production and have always seemed interested in figuring out what the problems were and trying to fix them. No one seems to come straight into the game with their head completely wrapped around what it takes to make everything line up. Those who have one shooting correctly love them and wouldn't give them up for anything. Beware of buying a used one. I just saw one get traded on the other sight that was a problem bow. (a lot of the problem was who was working on it) but by the time it was lined out the owner was tired of the hassle and ready for something else.


It's unfortunate that you want everyone to think you know more than your really do. With the demand, shipping has been behind. Obsession has stepped up production at the Jeffersonville location to help decrease wait times. Over 30 bows shipped yesterday.

Sent from my SCH-R760 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bawls (Jan 29, 2011)

And zero issues I talked about have been addresses by you. What gives man? Maybe you should run for congress and leave the archery community to those who care about their fellow archers.


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 1, 2004)

bawls said:


> I won't tell you his name because I feel that your reasons for wanting to know are most likely vindictive as you seem to want to do whatever it takes to shut people up for talking about the problems that are out there. He is a firm believer in the bows so I will afford him the chance to make his own decisions about whether or not he wants to continue to do business with obsession. What is your stance on the whole false birth certificates with inflated numbers and specs being wrong? Or changing things on the bow between when people put their orders in and Recieved their bows? Or was this a non issue as well?


All I do is correct the inaccuracies that are presented online. And to address your inaccuracies, Dennis has not received one phone call on false birth certificates. Zero! You are educated enough to know that chronographs vary, the type of rest you choose affects speed, extra weight on the string slows the speeds, changing strings affects speeds, etc. As far as specs being wrong, who has bad specs, someone who changed strings? Obsession has sold too many bows to go bow by bow, person by person to see what you can find wrong. You spoke about the draw changing since the ATA. That is completely false. The draw lengths YOU drew might have changed, but the DFC is exactly the same. You can not like Obsession's bows, that is fine. But to berate the bows and use the term "reeks of Kevin Strother" just shows how biased you are and how little you know. Your agenda is not appreciated and if I find out who your "buddy" is and that he is selling bows below MAP, he won't be an Obsession dealer any longer.


----------



## BowhunterCliffy (Feb 19, 2007)

bawls said:


> The draw isn't the same. There is a definite hump at the back of the draw cycle that was causes when the mod was changed before production. A lot of them are not maxing out without The cables being twisted way up to get the poundage to where it should be. I have been there for the entire process of everyone trying to figure out why the bows aren't doing what they should. If you are on the other site you will see a lot of these problems. The company still reeks of Kevin strother. The kolor fusion bows seem to have serious problems hitting even the lowered ibo and the correct poundage which is thought to be due to the thicker Camo on the limbs causing them to need more Deflection. Then there is the issue of the "birth certificates" coming in stating the specs that the bow hit at the factory and them being off by as much as 5lbs an 15 fps. Don't get me wrong. They shoot great but there are a lot of better options for the money. That being said. The ***** editions are much more solid with strings from John or Jeremy because the string and cable lengths are actually right and not the junk that comes on the factory bows. I've got a very good friend who is a dealer if anyone wants one. He can barely give them away.



I completely disagree with this view of the draw cycle. Zero hump AT ALL on mine. Zero!


----------



## bawls (Jan 29, 2011)

Your string lengths are wrong from the factory. That is a fact. That is also what happens when bows come with junk strings on them have you changed the specs since pro line was making the strings? As for the birth certificates they may not be wrong anymore and it will be a lot easier to hit the ibo speeds now that the ibo was lowered (after taking people's money for the fastest 7" brace bow on the market". In the beginning they sure were though. It was a huge stink over on the other sight. You can defend the wrong doings all you want. Whatever helps you sleep at night buddy. I will continue to warn people of the potential pitfalls of buying one of these bows. The fact of the matter is that the bows should perform as advertised every time and they don't. Only after a string and tune are they able to hit their speeds and shoot a broadhead with field points. 

Do some reading. You will find lots of unhappy customers. 

Sincerely,
The bringer of the truth.


----------



## bawls (Jan 29, 2011)

BowhunterCliffy said:


> I completely disagree with this view of the draw cycle. Zero hump AT ALL on mine. Zero!


It isn't big, but it is there. Maybe the ones that I drew seemed rough because i had been shooting a pulse and a ds3800 at the time, but it definitely drops into the valley.


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 1, 2004)

As with any company, customer satisfaction is extremely important. If someone isn't happy with an Obsession Bow, they can call Dennis at 478-997-0380. He owns the company and will assist you. Bawls obviously isn't happy with KS designing our bows and I can understand that. I can't understand his bitter tirades and forced agendas. We have differing opinions.


----------



## KraQr (Aug 11, 2009)

You will never please 100% of the people with anything.

At least for now, we still have the ability to make some choices in our lives.

I like the bows and the company, unfortunately they just quit making the options I wanted. I will wait to see what happens in 2013.

I have heard of a new destroyer and a new invasion design so far, lots more to go to make a decision.


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

I am a dealer and have had quite a few Obsessions in my shop. I have never took a single one out of the box that did not make poundage. The ones coming out now are right at 60# or 70# and the earlier ones were 61.9# or 71.8#. This the only difference in bows and poundage. The ibo speeds were changed and reflect this change on the website.


----------



## BowhunterCliffy (Feb 19, 2007)

bawls said:


> Your string lengths are wrong from the factory. That is a fact. That is also what happens when bows come with junk strings on them have you changed the specs since pro line was making the strings? As for the birth certificates they may not be wrong anymore and it will be a lot easier to hit the ibo speeds now that the ibo was lowered (after taking people's money for the fastest 7" brace bow on the market". In the beginning they sure were though. It was a huge stink over on the other sight. You can defend the wrong doings all you want. Whatever helps you sleep at night buddy. I will continue to warn people of the potential pitfalls of buying one of these bows. The fact of the matter is that the bows should perform as advertised every time and they don't. Only after a string and tune are they able to hit their speeds and shoot a broadhead with field points.
> 
> Do some reading. You will find lots of unhappy customers.
> 
> ...


No new strings needed and mine hit ibo right outta the box. I have NEVER seen a bow that did not need any tuning right out of the box. Every bow needs to be tuned before shooting broad heads.


----------



## amorin (May 12, 2008)

bawls said:


> I watched as obsession, mike, and Dave all failed miserably to put the a d d I x edition bows in people's hands. Hell, spoilers bow came In with the wrong poundage, color, and a non special edition and then it took 3 different transactions over a couple of weeks to even get the correct parts to Jeremy for him to fix it so it could be sent to Australia. They are a good shooting bow when they are right but if I was going to buy a new bow I wouldn't want to worry about wether or not it was going to be right straight out of the box.


I just wanted to put a bit of clarity around what happened with Spoiler's bow. Before anyone asks I am uniquely placed to do this as I am Spoiler. 

I think it is a little harsh to say that Dennis, Dave and Mike Failed to get the special edition bows out there. They are in the market and a lot of people have them. This is not to say it was an easy journey. But it was never expected to be as it required some custom limited run items to be produced. It is fair to say that limit run stuff is hard to manage for the suppliers fit into bigger production schedules so things like the decals and coins took longer than first expected. All three of these guys did there best to keep people informed. 

As for the mix Up with my bow. It was not shipped with the special edition Limb decals and coin. When Dennis was contacted he was on it and the parts were shipped to Jeremy that day. The hold up was with Shipping. I have had stuff shipped to Jeremy from another person in the neighbouring state and that also took two weeks. Not sure why but it happened to me on three separate occasions from two different locations. 

If you plan to buy an OA bow expect a long lead time if they deliver quickly then you will simply get a pleasant surprise. This is simply a fact of being a smaller company. There production runs are smaller and there for they do not get the same level of priority from machinists and the like. 

I have never been able to fault there customer service. There was an issue at one point with a few bows being received by a dealer that did not make IBO. These bows were promptly replaced and the issue investigated. I am in no position to comment on the specifics of this but what I will say is when this happened I had already ordered and paid for my bow so it was a concern. OA responded promptly to my enquiries about this and committed to deal with any issues I might experience. They worked with Mike and Jeremy to have my bow sent through Jeremy so that he could ensure everything was in order before it was shipped to Australia. This was in my mind great customer service. 

If you read some of my posts on this it will be obvious that this whole time got very frustrating for me. Truth be told this had very little to do with OA and a lot to do with circumstances that while frustrating were completely out of everyone's control. Right at the time my bow arrived with Jeremy he was knee deep in some health concerns with one of his kids. I have lived through that and know first hand how consuming that is. Rightfully so he was focused on his family and therefore was not getting the time he needed to get my bow done. Jeremy is a perfectionist and was not going to send my bow till it was perfect. (Thanks for that Jeremy cause I love it. ) he was also in contact with me along the way and did the right thing by me. 

All in all I am very happy with my bow. If OA have a bow that I am interested in when next I make a bow purchase then I would have no hesitation in buying a bow from them

In the subject of Shimming my bow is not shimmed and it shoots very well. It is setup a fair way off centre shot and does prefer lower spined arrows as a result. Again OA has acknowledged the issue fixed it. I will follow up on the free shim kits as I was not aware of these but if it is true then that is nothing short of great customer service.

My view on customer service is that it is not about the problem but how you deal with it. They have never been anything but great with me. 

Again there have been plenty of complaints around accurate shipping dates but I really think this is more a symptom of a company trying very hard to keep people informed based on the information they have from suppliers. The only way to not have this issue is to adopt a policy of not providing any information until everything is in your hands. I suspect just as many people would complain about a lack of information in those circumstances. 

As I said earlier go into it expecting a long lead time and if the exceed it you will be happy. If you are buying a bow that is in stock confirm whether it has had the shims corrected and as with any bow purchase make sure you have a good dealer. Lastly I love my Lethal Force and if money permitted I would an addiction too.


----------



## DMP (Dec 22, 2003)

Take My advice young man, take your bow to an Obsession Dealer, and compare the two and any other bows that you fancy. Heck shoot all the bows he's got - Then make up your mind !! and if he won't let you shoot the Bows - Walk away. You wouldn't buy a car without test driving it first!!!


----------



## UglyBagofWater (Jan 5, 2011)

Obsessed_Archer said:


> I can tell I am already starting a new obsession and that is Archery. I have spent that last 3 weeks watching YouTube reviews and reading reviews and it seems as if everything is leading me to the Obsession Lethal Force. I was just wondering if there is any new information that has come up recently that would give me a reason not to buy this bow? The only new thing that I have read is that they changed their grips or something like that. Anyway this is my first post on ArcheryTalk and hopefully I'll get some good responses! Thanks!


I absolutely love shooting my Lethal Force. I have not shot a bow with a smoother draw, buttery release and ninja-like silence. That said, I did have to wait a long time for the bow to come in, and since I ordered it with Fall Orange cams, the bow had to ship with black cams so I could get in time for deer season (the original order was placed in early August), and I just got the orange cams now. I get 67# out of a 65 pound bow (28.75" dl), and my 3D Fatboys with 80g points measure out at 314 fps. I'm happy with mine, and would buy another.


----------

